# keeping your shanty from blowing away?



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

The system whereby you drill a hole only partway through the ice (to keep water out) and stick the gripping hook/pin thing into the ice hole seems like a good idea. 

Does anyone have any other methods or ideas to prevent your shanty from ice-sailing?

Usually with 2 guys its no big deal, one sits down, but with just one i could see it happening. (to me....lol)


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

At Presque, you need something. I used a mushroom anchor upside down last year, but I'm going to use something smaller and lighter this time around.

Worked though.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Drill a hole behind your shanty. In the bottom of your shanty, drill to holes at the back. Run rope through those holes and tie knots at the end. Now take a 2nd piece of rope and connect it to the rope running through the shanty floor. At the end of that piece of rope, take a copper tube that you have drilled a hole through. Run the rope through there, and tie a knot through it. Now....drop that copper tube through the ice hole, and pull it up so it is against the bottom of the ice in the water. Will keep you from blowing away. Just move the shanty back, and lower the rope to get the copper rod to turn end for end, and pull it back through. Ok unless the hole freezes over, then you have a problem.

If this doesn't make sense, PM me and I'll try to draw a diagram.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

New from Strikemaster you can fold them up and use them for safety hand picks or as Shanty anchors.
http://www.thornebros.com/winter/safety_items/strikemaster_loks.html


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

excellent, thanks for the great ideas and link gentlemen!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't use a shanty but I've seen people do like Tpet said. Use a pipe, stick or something like that tied in the middle with a rope. Then drill a hole and drop the pipe through it as you pull it up the pipe is longer than the hole is wide so it extends past the sides of the hole, then tie the other end of the rope to your shanty. After you are done fishing just untie the rope from your shanty and lower the rope and pull up on it to get your pipe back.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I just carry a plastic snow shovel. I scoop all the ice shavings up and pack around my sled. or if it is really windy I tie off to the 4 wheeler.

Scott


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I always wear ice cleats and I take them off and put them under the shanty if needed. This does only work when you are in the shanty though.


----------

